

Twitter bans two Twitter clients - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/02/18/twitterTestsTheirKillSwitc.html

======
decklin
IMHO this is disingenuous linkbait. An attempt is made to connect a political
speech issue with a technical measure used to block certain software. Whether
Twitter has any interest in blocking _content_ might be an interesting
discussion, but it has nothing to do with this afternoon's hot story.

~~~
mmastrac
Agreed. This post also neglects to mention that UberMedia has admitted to some
TOS violations and that Twitter wants to get them back into the ecosystem:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/18/ubermedia-bill-gross-
twitte...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/18/ubermedia-bill-gross-twitter-
surprise/)

~~~
davewiner
Pretty sure that hadn't been published when I wrote my piece. Maybe you guys
should try this new idea called "benefit of the doubt." :-)

~~~
joshma
Maybe you should try this new idea of not overdramatizing to create link bait.
:-)

------
metageek
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236746>

~~~
joetek
This is a different perspective. It speaks to the developer relationship that
Twitter worked so hard to cultivate in the early days, and turned around
recently.

~~~
davewiner
Thanks. It's right there in the last paragraph. Maybe the other guys didn't
make it that far. :-)

